# one of the



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

大家好

我想翻译 : "Bordeaux III University is one of the best University in France for teaching Eastern languages." 可是 "...is one of the..."　请怎么翻译? 我试一试这个了 : "波尔多第三大学是 ... 最好的法国东方语言大学．"

谢谢大家


----------



## 我说汉语

……之一
波尔多第三大学是全法东方语言教学水平最高的大学之一．


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

哇, 这个句字太棒了!　这就是我需要了!　谢谢您


----------



## 我说汉语

You are welcome!
Are you making a Chinese version introduction?


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

我实则准备一个实习面谈用汉语. ^^


----------



## Geysere

TheUnitedStatesOfEurope said:


> 我实则准备一个实习面谈用汉语. ^^


My suggestion:我其实/实际上在用汉语准备一个实习面谈(Do you mean 面试?)
"实则" is rarely used in everyday speech, it's a word from acient Chinese and is quite formal.  Just remember 其实/实际上/事实上 for actually/in fact


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

Ok ! Thanks a lot Geysere !


----------



## T.D

有专业笔译吗？想请教一个问题


Hi all,

最近在看CATTI的书，有个地方实在无法理解。拿来征求一下大家的意见。（不知道这样的问题是否符合论坛规则？）

原文：河南是中华民族和文明的发源地。
标准译文：Henan is a province known as one of the cradles of the Chinese nation and Chinese civilization.

我对译文本身不做评价，但是译文解析里面有两个地方引起了我的注意。

1. 如果按照字面译为：Henan is the cradle of the Chinese nation and Chinese civilization 会使读者对河南的认知不足，所以需要增加province一词。
2. 如果译成 the cradle of 将造成误解，译文中需要添加“其中之一”的含义来达到严谨。

原文中完全没有提到河南是否是个“省”，也完全没有提到“之一”，这些都是译者的脑补，而不是作者的本意。province还好说，“之一”在加入之后甚至扭曲了该句本来的意思。
想听一下大家的意见，在正式翻译工作中这种根据译者的脑补和background knowledge而对原文进行更改的情况多见吗？或者说在什么情况下译者可以进行这样的改动呢？

同时，在另一篇文章里有这样一句话。

原文：亚洲是人类最早的定居地之一，也是人类文明的重要发祥地。
标准译文： Aisa is home to one of the earliest human settlements and an important cradle of human civilization.

这个时候为什么就不one of了？？？？我过不去这个坎儿了。


----------



## SuperXW

T.D said:


> 原文：亚洲是人类最早的定居地之一，也是人类文明的重要发祥地。
> 标准译文： Aisa is home to one of the earliest human settlements and an important cradle of human civilization.
> 
> 这个时候为什么就不one of了？？？？我过不去这个坎儿了。


这句有one of啊~

前面那句嘛，感觉译者不是很爽河南自吹自擂，擅自加上的，哈哈！


----------



## T.D

SuperXW said:


> 这句有one of啊~
> 
> 前面那句嘛，感觉译者不是很爽河南自吹自擂，擅自加上的，哈哈！


这句里面的one of 对应的是定居地“之一”这里的“之一”嘛。（后面的an important cradle不可能和前面的earliest human settlements共用一个one of吧）
后半句“也是人类文明的重要发祥地”和之前的“河南是XXXX的发源地”的结构几乎是一模一样的，一次就用了one of，一次就没有，我百思不得其解。。。


----------



## Skatinginbc

T.D said:


> 有专业笔译吗？想请教一个问题


我絕非專業筆譯, 也沒興趣賜教, 我的動機一向是 "玩", 見招拆招, 有題就答, 還望樓主不嫌棄, 讓我跟題目過招.


T.D said:


> 这个时候为什么就不one of了？


因為有不定冠詞 "an"--an important cradle of human civilization.


T.D said:


> 后半句“也是人类文明的重要发祥地”和之前的“河南是XXXX的发源地”的结构几乎是一模一样的，


看似相似, 實質不同, 要你翻, 你也會把前者翻成定冠詞 (e.g., _the_ cradle of the Chinese nation and civilization), 後者翻成不定冠詞 (e.g., _an_ important cradle of human civilization).


T.D said:


> “之一”在加入之后甚至扭曲了该句本来的意思。


該句 (i.e., "河南是中华民族和文明的发源地") 本来是什麼意思?
如果 "中華民族" 指的是許多民族 (e.g., 漢, 滿, 蒙, 回, 藏, 苗, 傜) 組成的那個 "中華民族"，那麼它就應有多個搖籃.  原句暗示只有一個搖籃, 那麼 "中華民族" 指的應是 "華夏民族", "中華文明" 指 "華夏文明". 譯者可能覺得 "華夏" 概念難解釋清楚, 不如加個 "one of" 來得容易.


----------



## Oswinw011

It's more of 增译 than 脑补。Whether a translator should use the technique of amplification depends on the text he is dealing with. If it's necessary to clarify or further explain the original sentence as provided by an author who is used to mincing his words or hiding information too much, the onus is on the translator to elaborate so that the readers wouldn't be confused by the translation. With regard to your case, Henan isn't a word widely accepted as a place name around the world, for all Chinese people's familiarity with it. It will be even more so when you consider how bad some people are at the geography. This just explains partly, and I'm certain CATTI must have abundantly offered useful guides in detail on the situation where 增译 is needed.


----------



## T.D

Oswinw011 said:


> It's more of 增译 than 脑补。Whether a translator should use the technique of amplification depends on the text he is dealing with. If it's necessary to clarify or further explain the original sentence as provided by an author who is used to mincing his words or hiding information too much, the onus is on the translator to elaborate so that the readers wouldn't be confused by the translation. With regard to your case, Henan isn't a word widely accepted as a place name around the world, for all Chinese people's familiarity with it. It will be even more so when you consider how bad some people are at the geography. This just explains partly, and I'm certain CATTI must have abundantly offered useful guides in detail on the situation where 增译 is needed.


受教了。

不过其实我有一点点picky...如果这里译者想要补全作者的内容，那严格的来说也不该是Henan province...应该是Henan region才对哈哈哈


----------



## T.D

Skatinginbc said:


> 該句 (i.e., "河南是中华民族和文明的发源地") 本来是什麼意思?
> 如果 "中華民族" 指的是許多民族 (e.g., 漢, 滿, 蒙, 回, 藏, 苗, 傜) 組成的那個 "中華民族"，那麼它就應有多個搖籃.  原句暗示只有一個搖籃, 那麼 "中華民族" 指的應是 "華夏民族", "中華文明" 指 "華夏文明". 譯者可能覺得 "華夏" 概念難解釋清楚, 不如加個 "one of" 來得容易.


我觉得如果想要严谨的话也不应该是河南省而是河南地区...


----------

